# Mouse breeders.



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Just looking to see how many there are close near me as im running out of suitable bucks  i have one useful buck the others have been retired because im nice and decided to give them a rest now 

So jus tlooking to see if anyone wants to do any swaps with mice for new bloodlines 

Got some hairless that were born yesterday, 4 dove tans ( 2 are satins), broken agouti tan which is pregnant and just put a trio together.

Wasnt sure if this should be in classifieds becaus eim just looking at the moment not buying for sure because something nice may come up in the expected litters.

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new litter.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Neza said:


> Congrats on the new litter.


Thanks ill get some pictures up in teh next couple of days as this mum is quite skitty with it being her first litter so dont want to disturb her too much i need this hairless mice to improve there line ut:


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Understood, have some litters of my own. Can't wait to see the pics though.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Neza said:


> Understood, have some litters of my own. Can't wait to see the pics though.


Cant wait to see what i get from the expected litters  i love suprise litters.

Im in search of some blues and siamese aswel


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe if you didn't cull males wholesale from your litters you might have a few more to spare??? Just a thought.

Really easy to get back on this board isn't it? The OP was banned a while back...waiting to be flamed now...


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Siamese are such pretty mice.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Maybe if you didn't cull males wholesale from your litters you might have a few more to spare??? Just a thought.
> 
> Really easy to get back on this board isn't it? The OP was banned a while back...waiting to be flamed now...


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Maybe if you didn't cull males wholesale from your litters you might have a few more to spare??? Just a thought.
> 
> Really easy to get back on this board isn't it? The OP was banned a while back...waiting to be flamed now...


I wasnt banned for culling mice ill have you no, and all the mice culled go for snake food anyway so whats your point? they all live healthy lifes and are well cared for.

Or would you rather me keep these males because they are unsaleable and start inbreeding?



Marcia said:


> Exactly what i was thinking


sames goes for as above.



Neza said:


> Siamese are such pretty mice.


Im in contact with a breeder with show type siamese so hoping they have some spare


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't know that soooo many mice breeds / colours existed till i found this site...

I only ever saw field mice and i hate them! 

Now i want some mice myself


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

They certainly come in a wide variety, I agree. I love Rex, Satin and Agouti, myself.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Neza said:


> They certainly come in a wide variety, I agree. I love Rex, Satin and Agouti, myself.


Certainly is a wide variety.

I never knew there was loads until i visited my first mouse show in Sowood some beautiful mice there.

MY favs would have to be longhaireds,Satins,Blues,Reds,Agoutis and Siamese


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Forgot about Siamese, lol. I don't have one though.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

you cull your mice?!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I think we should all forget about the culling thing, although we all hate it shh, i think we should leave it.


aslong as you mark don't bring it up like 


Okay we have had disagreements, but i perssonally think its time fir a fresh start!!

Xxx


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry I missed out on it?
Downright harsh if you ask me.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Sorry I missed out on it?
> Downright harsh if you ask me.


Well each to there own snakes need feeding too. Perhaps we should kill all the snakes so then we dont have the cull mice to feed them or feed live or turn every animal that eats meat vegi including humans too because we cull animals everyday to eat meat.

O but i suppose the principles are different and im just a cold hearted murder.

Offer open to anyone who wishes come see my mice and rats then if you feel they are uncared for feel free to report me becaus ei really couldnt careless anymore :001_tt2:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

How can you chose which ones to kill though? You are not a god D: you dont get the right to chose who lives and who dies.

I understand snakes need feeding but srsly I dont think I could sleep at night.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> How can you chose which ones to kill though? You are not a god D: you dont get the right to chose who lives and who dies.
> 
> I understand snakes need feeding but srsly I dont think I could sleep at night.


Well if you dont like it then dont read it simple, im not getting into an arguement over it think ive got better things to do with my time.:001_tt2:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I just asked a question?

p.s humans wern't designed to eat meat.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> I just asked a question?


and you got an answer, just wasnt the one you wanted was it 

I actually have a game that allows me to be god so yes i am god.

Read some of my previous threads before i got banned ( nothing to do with culling mice) and youll find answers then you can come join the witch hunt and flame all you want then


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Well aren't you arrogant. 
I'm just in shock that any human being with a concience (who keeps and breeds mice) could perposefully kill a mouse. One would only assume a breeder was an animal lover.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Well aren't you *arrogant.*
> I'm just in shock that any human being with a *concience* (*who keeps and breeds mice*) could perposefully kill a mouse. *One would only assume a breeder was an animal lover*.


1. Thanks
2. My concience is clear
3.Culling isnt just in the mice world, open your eyes and take a look around.
4. Of course i love animals all animals otherwise i wouldnt have spent the last 3 years of animal college courses, I wouldnt work in a stray kennels helping strays dogs get into rescues rather than being put down.

But then your no better than me if you eat meat but i suppose you dont do you like every true animal lover doesnt do they because surely i cant love animals and cull mice can i, Perhaps youd perfer people to buy the frozen crap from pet shops were mice are mass produce and culled where as mine are fed a variad diet which i mix myself so i can make sure they get everything they need in their diet without the bulk up crap found in commercial foods.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure many people would disagree with you.
Especially people who keep mice as pets, people who love and adore their animals, and treat them how they deserve to be treated.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> I'm pretty sure many people would disagree with you.
> Especially people who keep mice as pets, people who love and adore their animals, and treat them how they deserve to be treated.


Like i said my door is open for anyone to come and see any of my animals, and i will even sure them how i cull them and explain it every step and then they can see i do it humanely and no pain is caused but then again people would rather sit behind a computer screen and flame 

I do understand this is a more pet related forum but im not the one who since me coming back onto this forum has brought up the subject to deliberately start an arguement.

From now of any mention of culling on any of my post will be responded to with "LALALALALALALALALA" and i shall report it to a mod, fair enough ut:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Ever thought of simply rehoming your unwanted mice?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Ever thought of simply rehoming your unwanted mice?


Now theres a thought why didnt i think about that :idea:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it such a terrible idea?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Is it such a terrible idea?


Considering id be stuck with more males than what to do with then yes been there done that.

Ive had a shed full of male mice that i could use because i dont inbreed or line breed.

Ive been breeding almost 3 years now and the way i do it now suits me just fine.

If you ever fancy travelling for 4 hours or are ever up this way your welcome here to come see them  you can see im not cold hearted and care deeply for the animals i breed and keep.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Whats the point in breeding if you just end up with too many? D:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

cupcake said:


> Whats the point in breeding if you just end up with too many? D:


I breed to improve on health,longlivity improve certain types of mice,as a hobby, pets and for snake food.

At the moment im working on getting my hairless mice right as some of them still have fuzz.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

loll id love to see a hairless mouse :']


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachh said:


> loll id love to see a hairless mouse :']


I shall get some pictures of my buck tomorrow hes a little star fatherd 2 litters already and carriers the satin gene which im over the moon about!

IVe got 4 Dove Tans (2 satins) which are carriers of the hairless gene and recently had a litter of 6 hairless born


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I shall get some pictures of my buck tomorrow hes a little star fatherd 2 litters already and carriers the satin gene which im over the moon about!
> 
> IVe got 4 Dove Tans (2 satins) which are carriers of the hairless gene and recently had a litter of 6 hairless born


Oooh can't wait! 
im trying to convince my mum to let me get a dumo rat but shes not having any of it


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Please can we just drop it before it gets out of hand??

Its adifficult subject, yes.

I noo its hard to get your head round but. 

(im not taking sides here)

Mark culls MALE mice because they are hard to find homes for, because they smell, im sure he would love to keep them all but im sure he can't, alot of mouse breeders cull so the litter has a better chance of survival, say if ther is 10 pinkies and 5 of which where boys, he would cull the boys, then the rest has a higher chance of being healthy.

I don't personaly agree with it and don't like the idea of it but we shouldn't judge him for it.

Mark is a good guy who loves his animals, so much so he makes his own food for them,( and his friend) 

culled babies in petshops have all sorts of unwanted things, weras home culled(shudders) dont have any.

Now mark can tell you how strongly against i am of this (from the last debate we had , if he remebers ) 

can we all just forget about it, i don't think any of us wants to go down that lane again!!!!

thanks
x


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachh said:


> Oooh can't wait!
> im trying to convince my mum to let me get a dumo rat but shes not having any of it


Ive got 6 dumbo rats and 3 top eared and thats not counting the 12 babies, got some females that will be wanting homes on the 21st if you thinky ou can get over here lol



u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Please can we just drop it before it gets out of hand??
> 
> Its adifficult subject, yes.
> 
> ...


I do remember in fact i was reading it earilier (sp) and just laughing at it because its seems im just going round in circle son this forum lol


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

You know my opinions


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

i could quite easily get to yours  bout 30/40 minute train journey.
would my mother let me? ;] no .
plus i dont have a cage


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachh said:


> i could quite easily get to yours  bout 30/40 minute train journey.
> would my mother let me? ;] no .
> plus i dont have a cage


You can pick em up cheap on ebay i got a freddy 2 from ebay for £30 with load sof stuff with it they cost around £70 at pets at home.

Just bought a £170 cage though for the rats they love it, i do too its massive. going to get another and use one for the girls and one for the boys.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> You can pick em up cheap on ebay i got a freddy 2 from ebay for £30 with load sof stuff with it they cost around £70 at pets at home.
> 
> Just bought a £170 cage though for the rats they love it, i do too its massive. going to get another and use one for the girls and one for the boys.


then you can give me an old one with a rat  lolol x


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachh said:


> then you can give me an old one with a rat  lolol x


sold it already to my cousin whos having 2 of the baby rats


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> sold it already to my cousin whos having 2 of the baby rats


>=[ stupid cousin.
haha.


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

i think its his bussiness , but i do understand this subject has been done before, another feeder breeder was banned im trying to remember the name . but one of the very same person,flamed him endlessly yes you know who you are , it went on far far out of proportion, the last time he had good points like we eat meat ect make up shark fin soup im sure the guy end of day loves his animals , but may i say theres no need to live feed the animal must be stunned as i think its a bit cruel an not really needed, but end of day try and give some away pet shops other mice fancy owners and if you need to talk about culling mice do it in snake section or try rfuk if youre not a member already but i understand as ppl willl take females all day but when it comes to males , its a different matter ppl dont want them so why should lad waste his money on food from pet shop , when he could use up his end result


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a pet forum though. he shouldn't be mentioning it at all. At the end of the day, there will be loads of people that get offended and upset about this topic.
I don't want to hear about it because i'm an animal lover, i would never cull any of my gerbil pups.
Either leave this topic of culling for the reptile section or talk about it on a reptile forum. That way, people won't complain.


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

i did put that its was to be talked about in snake section or RFUK an get some advice there or did you miss this ut:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

mousemighty said:


> i did put that its was to be talked about in snake section or RFUK an get some advice there or did you miss this ut:


I was responding to ULLAH, not you 
I read your reply after i put my post up


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

mousemighty said:


> i think its his bussiness , but i do understand this subject has been done before, another feeder breeder was banned im trying to remember the name . but one of the very same person,flamed him endlessly yes you know who you are , it went on far far out of proportion, the last time he had good points like we eat meat ect make up shark fin soup im sure the guy end of day loves his animals , but may i say theres no need to live feed the animal must be stunned as i think its a bit cruel an not really needed, but end of day try and give some away pet shops other mice fancy owners and if you need to talk about culling mice do it in snake section or try rfuk if youre not a member already but i understand as ppl willl take females all day but when it comes to males , its a different matter ppl dont want them so why should lad waste his money on food from pet shop , when he could use up his end result


Ive never live fed anything just to clear that up before words get twist i was being sarcastic over that.



Marcia said:


> This is a pet forum though. he shouldn't be mentioning it at all. At the end of the day, there will be loads of people that get offended and upset about this topic.
> I don't want to hear about it because i'm an animal lover, i would never cull any of my gerbil pups.
> Either leave this topic of culling for the reptile section or talk about it on a reptile forum. That way, people won't complain.


Read back a bit i think youll find on this thread i didnt bring the whole culling point up did i?

BTW already stated i understand this is a more pet related forum but then im not going to come on here and start lieing on what happens when i put pictures of of say a litter of nine and all of sudden it goes down to 4-5 thats when people start asking questions anyway.

Im also on quite a few forums including RFUK with the same username.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I Think this is going no where!!
Closed!


----------

